# Glock 19 Cool Fire Trainer. Is it worth it?



## WolfgangKrause (Dec 11, 2020)

Hello all. I've been looking for a good training aid to practice in my garage and so far what i can see is that the CoolFire Trainer is the way to go but the price point not so much. Has anybody used this system what is your input on it?

When is was at Shot Show 2020 I had the chance to stop by the booth but sadly they ran out of air on the last day so i didn't have the opportunity to test it.

https://coolfiretrainer.com/AWSCategories/p/9/BUILD-A-SYSTEM


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I wouldn't pay $329 for that.
https://www.ebay.com/c/513019732
$79 for the cartridge and a couple of bucks for reflective tape.
Greatest dry fire trainer I have ever used. Brilliant for instinctive (point) shooting.
I have had one for years and no problems and only one set of batteries so far.

GW


----------

